# Avatar - Only post if you've seen it



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought I'd start this thread so you can get an opinion from people who have seen Avatar rather than those who haven't seen it.

I saw it last night in 3D although not IMAX. I thought it was *EPIC*. It's changed cinema and what I expect from a film forever.

No wonder it's been 14+ years since it was first thought up. I don't really think I can fault it to be honest.

I was a bit unsure before I went in that it'd turn out to be a heap of crap but it blew me away. Without exaggeration it's 10x better than anything I've seen.

I'd recommend EVERYONE to go and see it - especially in 3D. Make sure you go and see it on the big screen while you can.

*100/100 overall rating for me*


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, i went to see it last night i thought it was a amazing and a very moving story. 

Watched it in 3D also which was cool.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

agree with above. really enjoyed it as did the wife


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

for sure its something you have never seen before ,dont miss it.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive not seen it..


















:devil:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

i thought it was well over rated. In places the 3D was ok but most of the 3D goes acroos the screen and not towards you. Also alot of the film is in 2D (i lifted my glasses now and again). The story was mediocore and the acting was poor. Still a long way to go in 3D films i think


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought i was fantastic but maybe a tad to long.


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought it was good, visuals were amazing! but the plot was a bit weak, and also too long.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

A great film, epic deffinately. It's not my all time favourite, but in my top 10. I think alot of people are expecting things to jump out at them, where as James Cameron wanted the 3d to create depth and to draw the viewer into the film. I think he suceeded. 

It was a bit slow in places, but it was about time we had another james Cameron Mega billion dollar film, and this is it, pushing the boundaries as ever :thumb:


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Not as good as the hype, was still good though.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I liked the level of 3D, not over the top IMO but as already said done to draw you in rather than wow you.

I thought the length was perfect and the pace of the film just great. On the acting front the human sections seemed to be dumbed down to highlight the CGI sections.

I loved it and caught it at an IMAX like it should be seen, i will also be going back before its pulled, and thats something i have never done! Great film go watch it 11/10


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah the aspect of depth between objects worked well. You could sense distance between them. Was too long aswell


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought it was awesome.

I'm off to top myself as i can't visit pandora


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

ashman said:


> i thought it was well over rated. In places the 3D was ok but most of the 3D goes acroos the screen and not towards you. Also alot of the film is in 2D (i lifted my glasses now and again). The story was mediocore and the acting was poor. Still a long way to go in 3D films i think


Same, few of my mates also commented on that exact thing.

They could of done so much more with the 3D, like the *SPOILER* tree SPOILER* coming down, that could have been immense and felt like it was going to hit you.

I did like the film though, bit long but had a good story and lots of action.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I've seen it, I thought it was pretty good, definately worth a trip to see.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Seen it in 3d and loved it, the effects are the best i have seen and the world of Pandora is amazing.

Also, who else would love an AMP suit??

Oh, and that Neytiri was a bit of alright for an alien,, i would :argie:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Oh, and that Neytiri was a bit of alright for an alien,, i would :argie:


Oh dear.


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Oh, and that Neytiri was a bit of alright for an alien,, i would :argie:


was thinking the same :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

robsonavant said:


> was thinking the same :thumb:


Glad it's not just me


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, here is my take on it......... bloody good film although I never seen it in 3D.
It was WAY better than 2012 which I thought was farcical at times.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thought it was a little over-rated.
Visuals and sound were absolutely stunning - however, i thought the story was slow and fairly predictable.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Been looking over the net it seems the Director has a trilogy in mind, please god let there be more!


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Got a lot more than what I expected. I agree it was good - but more in the way of being a significant step in the movie-going experience (3D I mean!). Plus, the amount of technical detail and thought that clearly went into "Pandora" almost swept you away in the fantasy (the 3D helped!).

The one time I actually thought the cinema entrance fee was worth every single penny!

:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

solarwind said:


> Got a lot more than what I expected. I agree it was good - but more in the way of being a significant step in the movie-going experience (3D I mean!). Plus, the amount of technical detail and thought that clearly went into "Pandora" almost swept you away in the fantasy (the 3D helped!).
> 
> The one time I actually thought the cinema entrance fee was worth every single penny!
> 
> :thumb:


I agree on all counts.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Highly recommended. Excellent film :thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Am I the only one who found it "meh" then?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I fell asleep. But I usually do at the cinema anyway whatever I see. Woke up at the credits.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone else think it was just Fern Gully in 3D??


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I've just got back from seeing it and can only agree with most of you. Visually and audibly probably the best I've ever seen. Acting was ok, not great but not terrible. Very predictable in places but thats to bee expected I guess, my main criticism would be it was just a little too long and I started to get uncomfy and bored towards the end but very glad I saw it.

Was pretty excited to the the Sky 3D advert that says it will be added to our normal set top boxes this year. The future of TV and films looks very exciting.

Oh and er.......I would too :thumb:


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

After the novelty factor had worn off within the first 20 minutes, I was able to really get in to the film. The level of visual depth the 3D provides was superb and found myself very emmersed and entertained all the way through to the end. 

I think I may even find my self a little dissapointed next time I go to see a 2D movie.

Would definatley recommend seeing this at the Cinema.


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

I really enjoyed it. Anyone else pick out the reference to George Bush and Iraq?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Think i'm going to go see this again as i loved it soo much!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Saw Avatar 3d last night, was very surprised as I thought it was fantastic, way better than I'd imagined, and to top it off there's some Blue alien smurf nipplage on show.

The message behind the film also rings true "STOP RAPING OUR PLANET"


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I took the boy tonight (after two previous attempts of being sold out even trying to book early online!)

Saw it in 3D and cinema has come a long way since Jaws 3D i can tell you! The inside scenes felt a bit "magic eye painting" to me, but as a above, the wow factor soon settled into being part of the film.

The critic in me wants to comment on how it felt a bit Matrix like by pulling the plug and leaving the other world so to speak, the boy even said the end was just like the Chronicals of Narnia, it was a bit predictable, especially the end, Siguorney Weaver's acting was dire, the Colonel was (i guess intentionally) stereotypical and there was no need for more messages about us destroying the planet, yawn.

But does any of that matter? Hell no, the film was still awesome and the effects were so unbelievably realistic. Compare CGI to 10 years ago and i wonder where it will be in another 10 years? I'm not a fan of heights and some of the CGI height scenes almost made me grab onto the seat!

The boy reckons it is 10x better than any film he has ever seen and if i don't take him and my other lad to see Toy Story 2 3D i'm in big trouble.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Shiny said:


> ......messages about us destroying the planet, yawn.


Until people start listening there's plenty more space for messages like this.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw it at the IMAX last night, I didn't read any reviews nor hype as I felt I would probably be let down when I went. I have to say that it was visual stunning and the story held a lot of significance to how humans are treating this planet. The 3D was amazing, I really felt like I was in the environment in some parts, but my other senses were not picking up the feeling.. was weird. 

Definately one to go and see at the cinema, IMAX if possible!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok

I have ****ed up a little and watched it on copy (albeit a DVD SCR which is very good)

I just wish i had seen it in 3D so i'm going to watch it in 3D at the Imax (if its still on)


great film IMO


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO, just seen this on another forum -


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Watched it last night and was pretty disappointed at the story. CGI aside, it was an average at best film.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Went to see it today and it cost mew nearly £25 for me and my niece and nephew, I was thinking the 3D better be worth it in the end...... and it was.

The story was ok but the effects were stunning, I am glad I went because I won't be the same even when it is on blue ray. The trailers had 3-4 new films coming out with 3D so I think this is the way we are going to go for cinema viewing, just hope the price will come down:tumbleweed:.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeh i went to see it today. have to say the 3D was some thing else. Great film


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah I too went today, really enjoyed it.

I really would like a dragon to fly to work on, the traffic in Chester's a bloody nightmare. If anyone knows of any good dragons available, I'd happily part ex my old E-Class for one.

Thanks


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've known a few dragons in my time non of them good though


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep just got back from watching it.

Top film :thumb:


----------



## Peter Jansen (Aug 12, 2008)

Visited the cinema a couple of weeks ago. Great movie :thumb:

Watched the 3D version.

Greets, Peter


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Saw it today in 3D, thought it was "ok" and very over hyped. Sure there will be a lot better films this year.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Saw it today, storyline is nothing spectacular, but it looks stunning, not one of those in your face 3D films with things flying out of the screen, just really subtle things.

The layering was amazing though, probably one of the best looking films I've seen!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Saw it in IMAX 3D last weekend really enjoyed the film and the Imax was stunning :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

GOt it on DVD and even on my 13" macbook screen it was superb!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> GOt it on DVD and even on my 13" macbook screen it was superb!!


Naughty naughty.  Unless of course you are on the judging commity for the Oscars. :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

toddy2 said:


> Not as good as the hype, was still good though.


+1

But I never got to see it in 3D...I waited until I got it on DVD. The girlfriend kept going on about how fantastic it was so I expected it to blow me away, but wasn't. It was certainly worth watching and the visuals were still amazing...Just didn't quite meet my expectations...


----------

